# X-Fi Titanium Pinbelegung SPDIF



## Blade1981 (5. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte von meiner Creative X-Fi Titanium ein internes SPDIF-Signal zum Anschließen an die Grafikkarte (um das Soundsignal per HDMI an die Anlage weiterleiten zu können) verbauen.
Meine NVidia 9600GT von Gainward hat einen entsprechenden 2-Poligen Anschluss.
Das Problem:
Ich kann von der Soundkarte lediglich ein Optisches SPDIF-Signal extern abgreifen, würde mir aber gerne das 2. Kabel zur Anlage, nachdem es auch noch optisch und somit anfällig gegen Knick-Belastung usw. ist, sparen (das Kabel geht direkt vor einer Türe verlegt, anders lässt sich das nicht machen).

Meine Frage:
Kann mir jemand die Pinbelegung nennen?
Ich habe keine Scheu davor, auf der Soundkarte rumzulöten. Sollten ja nur 2 Pins sein, da der Stecker auch nur 2 Pins hat 

Die Pinbelegung wäre interessant zu (siehe Grafik):

DID_EXT
HDMI
AND_EXT
FP_EX

Ich denke, mit DID_EXT und HDMI würde ich klar kommen, der Rest ist ziemlich verwirrend. Das Frontpanel kann ich problemlos anschließen, dazu benötige ich nicht die Pinbelegung.
Außerdem:
Woher weiß ich, wenn Pin 1 angegeben ist, wo der Pin 1 ist?
Wenn man sich nach dem Bild richtet, ist es dann links oben? Und ist der Pin 2 dann rechts daneben, oder darunter?

Leider ist dieser Thread zu dem Thema etwas veraltet und bringt kein erwünschtes Ergebnis:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound/6606-creatives-ext-connector-pinbelegung.html

Auch hier sind die Daten nicht 100% sicher für die X-Fi Titanium, da hier eine Steckerbelegung bis 40 Pins angegeben ist, aber auf meiner Titanium nur maximal (mit den toten Pins) 20 Pins sind:
http://www.driverheaven.net/audio-g...oundblaster-live-audigy-1-2-x-fi-pinouts.html

Habt vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## fadade (5. März 2009)

also Frontpanel und das rechts daneben kannste schonma vergessen, aber ich würde ma die DREI Pins bei "HDMI" (iwwi logisch ) anzapfen und nen bissle rumprobieren ^^ -> kann doch nix passieren, ausser keine Tonausgabe


hier is auch was (glaub ich): HDMI Sound über XFX 9800 gx2 per SPDIF - ForumBase


----------



## Blade1981 (5. März 2009)

Danke schonmal für die erste Hilfe. Das "rumprobieren" wollte ich eben vermeiden, wenn es sich vermeiden ließe. Denn das ist ganz schön fummelei. Naja, ich werde eine Lösung für das probieren finden. Wäre schön, wenn man etwas Sicheres wüsste...
Aber ich werde mit dem HDMI-"Anschluss", der nicht vorhanden ist  mal schauen was sich machen lässt.
Ansonsten bitte gerne jeden Post in der Richtung immer wieder gerne


----------



## FadeOfReality (5. März 2009)

ich würde sagen dass es
(von links nach rechts)
right,ground,left ist

ist aber seltsam für hdmi .. weil das eigentlich nur digitale signale sind somit auch sound is digi.. was aber dann nur 2 pins brauchen würde

in diesem fall wäre es

signal,-,ground

ich würd aber ehrlich gesagt nichts von alldem versuchen .. dabei schrottest du die karte wenns nicht auf anhieb funktioniert

ahja wegen deiner frage wo pin 1 ist

*pin 1* ist immer das *quadratische lötpad*
selten aber manchmal wird auch ein endpin angegeben .. das kann dann IRGENDWAS sein (sowas ist nicht genormt) alles was nicht Quadratisch oder irgendwas anderes ist -> mainpin


----------



## OctoCore (5. März 2009)

Ich würde mir mal ein Multimeter schnappen und checken, ob bei HDMI überhaupt irgendeine Spannung messbar ist. Welche Lötpunkt "Ground" ist sollte sich damit auch herausfinden lassen (das aber besser im ausgebauten Zustand).


----------



## FadeOfReality (5. März 2009)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Ich würde mir mal ein Multimeter schnappen und checken, ob bei HDMI überhaupt irgendeine Spannung messbar ist. Welche Lötpunkt "Ground" ist sollte sich damit auch herausfinden lassen (das aber besser im ausgebauten Zustand).



auf die idee hätt ich auch kommen können  *schäm*

aber den groundpin kann er auch gleich so ausspionieren.. denn wenn überhaupt eine spannung anliegt dann sieht er am multimeter entweder einen positiven oder negativen volt-wert

ist dieser negativ heisst das er hat die positive elektrode vom multimeter (rot) am groundpin hat

vorraussetzung ist ein zumindest einigermaßen gutes multi um das so rauszufinden
ich weiss nämlich nicht ob von billig dingern negative werte angezeigt werden 
ich arbeite immer mit multis im bereich von 200 - 450 euro (firma)


----------



## Blade1981 (5. März 2009)

Hat sich erledigt, das Thema, weil sich meine Soundkarte erledigt hat...
An den HDMI-Ausgängen bin ich nicht wirklich fündig geworden. Könnte daran liegen, dass ein Bauteil sich in Rauch aufgelöst hat...
Ich hab das Bauteil zwar noch von einer anderen Soundkarte ersetzen können und dann wurde die Soundkarte auch wieder erkannt, aber der Digitale Ausgang funktioniert nicht mehr.
Ich hake es als Lehrgeld ab, ist trotzdem schei... 
Also nochmal eine bestellen und dann einfach das Optische Kabel in Kauf nehmen, weil mit Konvertern arbeiten ist ebenfalls wieder eine Fehlerquelle...
Trotzdem danke!
Und falls jemand eine Pinbelegung findet, kann man sie hier ja trotzdem posten 
Ich hatte noch direkt am Optischen Ausgang (Löstellen, denn der Optische Wandler kommt ja auch erst direkt beim Eingang) versucht was abzugreifen, aber ich kann leider nicht sagen, ab wann der PC den Freeze hatte...
Wie gesagt, trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------



## FadeOfReality (5. März 2009)

klingt eher ungut..

was hastn du gemacht dass sich da die karte verabschiedet hat?
und wahrscheinlich war das eine bauteil nur der sichtbare teil des schadens.. da hat sich wahrscheinlich noch einiges anderes auch verabschiedet


----------



## Blade1981 (5. März 2009)

Wie gesagt, beim HDMI-Feld die Pins durchprobiert und Selbiges bei den Lötstellen des Digital-Out. Nicht alle, aber den Mittleren mit den nebenan und die am Rand mit denen am Eck. Ich reiche nachher noch ein Bild nach, blöd zu beschreiben


----------



## FadeOfReality (5. März 2009)

nana ich weiss schon was du meinst

ich frag mich nur wie du dabei die karte getötet haben könntest.. ich mein ein multi greift ja nur potenziale ab und keinen strom direkt also überbrücken is nich.. 

versteh ich nicht das ganze


----------



## Blade1981 (5. März 2009)

Sorry, hab nur die Handy-Cam und habs nicht besser hinbekommen, das Bild mit dem getauschten Kondensator und noch irgendeinem winzig-Bauteil mit Bezeichnung L6 (Auf dem Bild Nr. 2 - das Selbe wie 1).
Hatte noch eine alte Soundblaster hier, die das selbe Bauteil (L, selbe Größe u selbe Farbe) hatte. Die Karte wurde dann von Windows wieder erkannt, aber der Optische Digital-Ausgang funktioniert trotzdem nicht mehr.
Die Pins vom HDMI-Anschluss, der nicht vorhanden ist, sehr ihr ja noch beim ersten Bild vom Eröffnungs-Post. Hier habe ich alle Möglichkeiten durchprobiert.

Auf dem 2. Bild seht ihr die Befestigung des Optischen Ausgangs, bzw. deren Lötstellen. Ich hatte 3 mit 1, 3 mit 2, 3 mit 4 und 3 mit 5 versucht und andersrum (+ u - vertauscht).

Ich kann nur leider nicht sagen, was den PC zum Stillstand brachte, weil er einfach nur einfror und ich nich an die Pins halten konnte und gleichzeitig auf den Bildschirm.
Ja, ich weiß, selten dämlich, aber wenn es funktioniert hätte, wären mir sicher viele dankbar gewesen, wovon ich natürlich nichts gehabt hätte 
Ich wollts einfach wissen und eine schöne Lösung über den HDMI-ausgang der Grafikkarte haben...

Ich hab nur ein Billig-Messgerät und hab die einfache Probiermethode versucht. Nachdem noch jem. meinte, es kann nix passieren, weil Schutzmechanismen vorhanden sind und die Spannungen sowieso nicht all zu hoch sind... So viel dazu... 

P.S.: Ich denke aber, dass es bei einem Versuch am Optischen Ausgang, bzw. deren Lötstelle zum Crash kam.

wo sind denn jetz die Bilder... OK, nochmal


----------



## Blade1981 (5. März 2009)

hier die Bilder...
Mensch, die Bauteile schauen ja ganz schön kaputt aus... Naja, Handycam halt


----------



## OctoCore (5. März 2009)

FadeOfReality schrieb:


> aber den groundpin kann er auch gleich so ausspionieren.. denn wenn überhaupt eine spannung anliegt dann sieht er am multimeter entweder einen positiven oder negativen volt-wert
> 
> ist dieser negativ heisst das er hat die positive elektrode vom multimeter (rot) am groundpin hat
> 
> ...



Doch, tun sie. Meins hat nicht soviel gekostet. Dafür habe ich ziemlich gute Mess-Spitzen. Die waren teurer als das Gerät.
Die Sache mit "Ground": Normalerweise klemme ich das "Minus"-Kabel an Gehäusemasse, das funktioniert auch meist. Es reicht mir, mit einer Spitze herumzustochern, da kann man sich besser konzentrieren, einmal nicht aufgepasst und schon hat man was gebrückt. Kann leicht passieren, wie man sieht.

@Blade -- Schöne Bilder, dass muss ja gut gekokelt haben, wenn ich mir die verfärbte Fläche um die Diode(?) ansehe. Mein Beileid. Kann passieren.


----------



## Blade1981 (6. März 2009)

Danke für das Mitgefühl 

Mensch, das mit dem Gehäuse wäre eine gute Idee gewesen... Etwas früher, das hätte meine Karte retten können  Schade, aber nicht änderbar...

Hat garnicht gekokelt. Sonst hätte ich es ja gleich mitbekommen! Schaut auf dem Bild echt viel schlimmer aus als es ist. Wie gesagt, leider nur Handycam, hab keine Andere. Für's Nötigste reichts ja auch


----------



## FadeOfReality (6. März 2009)

ich glaube nicht dass das eine diode ist/war
denn auf einer diode ist immer der sperrpol gekennzeichnet was hier nicht der fall ist

ich schätze viel mehr einen thermistor (thermosensitiver widerstand)
ich frage mich nur was der da zu suchen hat? O.o evtl. dass die ihn als schutzmechanismus einsetzen dass sobald die karte zu heiss wird dass er praktisch "abschaltet" (extrem hoher widerstand)

hier wäre dann allerdings interessant welche werte der originale hat.. ich hasse es wenn auch smd bauteilen keine werte stehen (kondensatoren z.b.)

das wäre auch schon meine 2te vermutung.. ein smd kondensator.. hab aber noch nie einen schwarzen in der hand gehabt.. immernur so gelbliche
allerdings steht zu der these die silkscree beschriftung im widerspruch.. denn bei diesem bauteil steht *L*6 und nicht *C*6 
somit tendiere ich vielmehr zum thermistor da bei diesen bauteilen ein L verwendet wird

hier müsstest du auch irgendwie rausfinden welchen wert der originale hat


----------



## Blade1981 (6. März 2009)

Das Selbe Bauteil ist auch gleich links neben dem Kondensator. Es ist zwar auf dem Bild nicht zu erkennen, aber es ist grau, nicht schwarz und hat die Bezeichnung L4 (von mir mit "1" gekennzeichnet). Eine Bekannte von mir, sie ist Elektronikerin in der Ausbildung, hat gemeint, dass mit L normalerweise Spulen bezeichnet werden. Aber so ein SMD-Teil als Spule? OK... Sie hat es allerdings nicht gesehen, sondern ich hab nur nach der generellen Bezeichnung eines mit L beschrifteten Bauteils gefragt. Und das runde Bauteil links überhalb des Kondensators mit Beschiftung 4R7 M88 ist auf der Platine mit L3 gekennzeichnet.
Ich verstehe nur Creative nicht, dass sie nicht einfach einen SPDIF-Anschluss intern zur Verfügung stellen. Das ist ja bei keiner einzigen Creative-Karte mehr! zumindest hab ich keine gefunden, die auch PCIe als Schnittstelle hat. Selbst die Fatal1ty und die Elite haben keinen Internen SPDIF-Ausgang mehr.
Schlimm schlimm...


----------



## OctoCore (6. März 2009)

FadeOfReality schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht dass das eine diode ist/war
> denn auf einer diode ist immer der sperrpol gekennzeichnet was hier nicht der fall ist



Von Sperrpol ist nicht mehr viel zu sehen.  Okay, das intakte Teil links davon hat keinen. Das mit dem "L" ist schon sowas. Als Bezeichner für Spule (und es ist ja auch eine mit L zu sehen) ist mir das auch vertraut. Creative geht sehr kreativ mit der Bauteilebezeichnung auf der Platine um.

Die Fatal1ty, hat die nicht einen Anschluss für eine Breakoutbox? Das sind doch traditionell die ganzen Pins vorhanden. Damit habe ich ja meine alte Audigy vor ein paar Jahren mit TOS-Link und Coax-S/PDIF gepimpt. Oder ist das nicht mehr so simpel?


----------



## FadeOfReality (6. März 2009)

mh.. stimmt da war ja noch was.. spulen gibts natürlich auch als SMD, 

aber ganz ehrlich.. egal was das letzlich ist.. ich glaube nicht dass die karte noch zu retten wäre

>.<


----------



## OctoCore (6. März 2009)

Mal aus Interesse: Die Karte wird erkannt, funktioniert sie denn noch analog?
Update: Sieht auf dem Bild so aus, als ob das gehimmelte Bauteil recht direkt mit Leiterbahnen, die vom PCIe-Bus kommen, verbunden ist.


----------



## Blade1981 (6. März 2009)

Ja, analog funktiniert noch. Wird auch wieder erkannt. Aber da der Weg relativ weit ist, kommt für mich nur noch der digitale Weg in Frage.
Wieso, willst se haben, die Karte?
Ich hatte nen Kopfhörer dran, um zu sehen, ob se noch geht. Da kam das raus, was rauskommen sollte. Nämlich Sound. Aber hab das nicht weiter probiert und kann natürlich für nichts garantieren.


----------



## OctoCore (6. März 2009)

Dann ist ja gut.  Immerhin, wenn sie soweit funktionsfähig ist, kannst du sie ja noch verscherbeln. Vielen reichen die analogen Ausgänge ja.


----------



## Blade1981 (6. März 2009)

Aber weißt du was das für Nebeneffekte hat in Bezug auf die anderen Komponenten im Rechner? Ich nicht, denn die Spannungswerte könnten etwas abweichen und auf Dauer evtl einen größeren Schaden anrichten...
Ich denke nicht, dass man das Risiko wirklich kalkulieren kann... Andererseits, wenn man darauf hinweist... Naja, mal schauen. Wie gesagt, willst se? ,)


----------



## OctoCore (6. März 2009)

Hm, würde mich schon reizen.  Schreib mir doch mal ne PN.


----------

